# portmaster failing



## trybeingarun (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
When I try updating my system with `portmaster -a` I am getting the following error. I also did `sudo portsnap fetch update`


```
[ 92%] Generating calc.cmx
cd /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/kalzium/src && /usr/local/bin/ocamlopt -o /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build
/kalzium/src/calc.cmx -I +facile -c /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/kalzium/src/solver/calc.ml
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/CMakeFiles
[ 92%] Generating solver.o
cd /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/kalzium/src && /usr/local/bin/ocamlopt -output-obj -o /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-
4.3.5/build/kalzium/src/solver.o /usr/local/lib/ocaml/facile/facile.cmxa /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/kalzium
/src/chemset.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/kalzium/src/parser.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/kalzium
/src/lexer.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/kalzium/src/datastruct.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build
/kalzium/src/chem.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build/kalzium/src/calc.cmx
File "_none_", line 1, characters 0-1:
Error: Files /usr/local/lib/ocaml/facile/facile.cmxa
       and /usr/local/lib/ocaml/stdlib.cmxa
       make inconsistent assumptions over interface Buffer
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4.

===>>> make failed for misc/kdeedu4
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdeedu-4.3.5 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Thanks
Arun


----------



## lme@ (Apr 16, 2010)

If you don't get any answers here, try it on ports@freebsd.org


----------

